# DirecTV with Tivo Commercial



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Just saw a DirecTV with TivO commercial tonight. I was surprised to see them promoting it, are they developing this box? Any MRV or kidzone coming?


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

It's just bait and switch.
D* has no plans for upgrading or a second version of the TiVo box.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I think that some level of promotion is required by the contract. I can't imagine any other reason.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

BOBCAT said:


> It's just bait and switch.
> D* has no plans for upgrading or a second version of the TiVo box.


DirectTV really should officer the TiVo Roamio box, if they did everyone would drop kick their crappy Genie box in hartbeat. Should not have let my brother talk me into changing to DirectTV, hate everything the box, the service. Need save up some money. Once I have enough DirectTV and the crappy Genie box are history.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I love my Genie - gives me fewer problems than my TiVos ever did.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with Steve. It's not without its falts, but overall, the Genie works pretty well.

D* would not be able to offer the Roamio as it's a completely different device with many options that would have to be disabled to fit in with the programming model. Once that happens, it opens up all kinds of issues that would negatively affect TiVo's position in the marketplace.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

The one feature that I would like to see on the THR22 is the all home feature.
Would get a Genie if the THR22 would work with it.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I agree with Steve. It's not without its falts, but overall, the Genie works pretty well.
> 
> D* would not be able to offer the Roamio as it's a completely different device with many options that would have to be disabled to fit in with the programming model. Once that happens, it opens up all kinds of issues that would negatively affect TiVo's position in the marketplace.


Just "what" would have to be disabled, please provide a itemize list.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Netflix and all the other movie/TV show streaming options. The ability to copy recordings to DVD. 

There's nothing special about the Roamio here - all of its features could be implemented in Genie hardware. But they conflict with DirecTV's role as a content provider, so they're non-starters. And from what I read in the forum here, the Roamio hardware has issues of its own. There's also the features DirecTV DVRs have, such as much better search, that TiVo lacks.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

stevel said:


> Netflix and all the other movie/TV show streaming options. The ability to copy recordings to DVD.
> 
> There's nothing special about the Roamio here - all of its features could be implemented in Genie hardware. But they conflict with DirecTV's role as a content provider, so they're non-starters. And from what I read in the forum here, the Roamio hardware has issues of its own. There's also the features DirecTV DVRs have, such as much better search, that TiVo lacks.


Netflix and other moves/TV show streaming, not an issue, just use another device. Soon the Cable/Sat companies will allow Netflix and other streaming because customers want it.

Copy recording to a DVD? Why do that anymore?

Better search then TiVo? I call that BS, DirectTV has one of the worse search, many times I to change to my TiVo to do a search just to find episode # or a listing of all the shows episodes by season.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not BS - DirecTV offers very powerful boolean search.

But you asked what would be dropped and you got a list.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> D* would not be able to offer the Roamio as it's a completely different device with many options that would have to be disabled to fit in with the programming model.


They wouldn't _need_ to disable anything. I'm sure they _would_ cripple it, in line with their historical policies, but not because they _need_ to. Several cable companies offer TiVos now, and I think the only things they disable are the Netflix and Amazon apps -- but not because they _need_ to, either.

A more relevant objection is that the Roamio isn't compatible with DirecTV's hardware. You'd need a new model, with satellite tuners, and support for DirecTV access cards. But it could otherwise match the existing Roamio line.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

This is a nonsensical argument. TiVo and D* are two different companies with totally different modus operandi and revenue streams, so they offer different products

D* is a content provider, so the priority is to offer methods of receiving (and recording) those programs. It has to answer to the content suppliers who have certain objections to competition (obviously). Therefore, things like streaming Netflix, etc. would be counter-productive. Whole home is offered with its own equipment, so it's not necessary to have the TiVo-powered box compete with it.

TiVo, on the other hand, is a DVR provider, so adding as many features as possible makes sense. Its business model is to supply the box itself (often below actual cost) and make money on the subscription and maybe some advertising.

The reason cable companies are offering crippled TiVos is because they have the same constraints as D*, but their own DVR options are very sub-par (have you ever used a Motorola DVR?). Therefore, giving customers the choice of TiVo makes sense.

When I worked at a cable company, we introduced the TiVo Premiere to the lineup. It was basically the same monthly rental as the Motorola box but it had superior functions. At first, we had freshly minted TiVos and made a point of promoting the Netflix feature. However, it wasn't long before the content providers dumped on us and we had to disable that feature and start offering a Roku as an alternative!


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

TonyTheTiger said:


> This is a nonsensical argument. TiVo and D* are two different companies with totally different modus operandi and revenue streams, so they offer different products
> 
> D* is a content provider, so the priority is to offer methods of receiving (and recording) those programs. It has to answer to the content suppliers who have certain objections to competition (obviously). Therefore, things like streaming Netflix, etc. would be counter-productive. Whole home is offered with its own equipment, so it's not necessary to have the TiVo-powered box compete with it.
> 
> ...


I love how Comcast deals with it... they don't actually sell the Tivo (which keeps their content providers happy), but they do offer their On Demand service as an app through Tivo -- and at least around here offer free cable cards, as many as you need (it used to be the 1st was free and $2.50 per month additionals)

It's a shame about DirecTV -- but what's even worse is that the whole NDS DVR switch was from back when NewsCorp owned DirecTV--they wanted to use their own tech. Then Liberty Media bought DirecTV from NewsCorp--I remember reading somewhere (probably here somewhere) that Liberty was/is a big investor in Tivo, and some thought they might possibly bring it back full-force as it was before... obviously that hasn't happened, but has anyone else heard anything along those lines? They are probably locked into a huge contract with NDS for DVR's--but you'd at least think they would offer a decent Tivo if the company that owns the place is an investor...

N


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

NGeorge said:


> I love how Comcast deals with it... they don't actually sell the Tivo (which keeps their content providers happy), but they do offer their On Demand service as an app through Tivo -- and at least around here offer free cable cards, as many as you need (it used to be the 1st was free and $2.50 per month additionals)
> 
> It's a shame about DirecTV -- but what's even worse is that the whole NDS DVR switch was from back when NewsCorp owned DirecTV--they wanted to use their own tech. Then Liberty Media bought DirecTV from NewsCorp--I remember reading somewhere (probably here somewhere) that Liberty was/is a big investor in Tivo, and some thought they might possibly bring it back full-force as it was before... obviously that hasn't happened, but has anyone else heard anything along those lines? They are probably locked into a huge contract with NDS for DVR's--but you'd at least think they would offer a decent Tivo if the company that owns the place is an investor...
> 
> N


This is my view if I were in charge of DirecTV, should the Comcast/Time-Warner merger happen and differentiate DirectTV from the super Comcast I would pull a Virgin Media. I would paint all service vans bright yellow and plaster the TiVo guy on all the vans, change out all the boxer to top end Roamios and advertise, advertise, advertise.


----------

